# Meine Teichdoku und Videos 2015



## Roland O. (15. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem meine Videos anscheinend doch von dem Ein oder Anderen gerne gesehen werden  , mache ich mal ein neues Thema fürs heurige Jahr auf!

Neben meinen Filterdokus, sollte hier in diesem Thema wieder alles rein, was sich rund ums Hobby Koi dreht!

Diese Woche war ein Besuch bei Japankoi-Wild angesagt, und ich hatte natürlich meine Videokamera wieder dabei!

Viel Spaß beim schauen:






lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (15. März 2015)

Hallo Roland!
Dein Video gefällt mir im Prinzip nicht schlecht aber es ist ein "lockeres durch laufen" mit der Kamera. Die Hintergrund Musik ist angenehm.
Was mir fehlt zu so einer Doku, währe ein kleines Interview mit den Verkäufer, wo solche Fragen auftauchen; Was ist in der nächsten Saison der Renner , sind neue Fische aus Japan eingetroffen oder auch mal etwas zu Preise,das ist diese Preiskategorie ........oder so.
Hintergrund Infos sind immer gut und wiegen den Spot auf!
Ich weiß jetzt was Du denkst; Immer gibt es so ein Querulanten, dabei wollte ich nur  ........
Kann ich Dir nicht verdenken!
Aber auch mal eine andere Frage; Hast Du schon mal an eine zweite Kamera-Führung gedacht, die Frau oder auch ein Kumpel, ihm/ihr fallen eventuell ganz andere Objekte auf, die Dir im Traum nicht Fotogen erscheinen würden.
Das macht natürlich die Schneidearbeit komplizierter, hebt oder stellt den Film in ein ganz anderes Licht, auch wenn es nur für 10 Sekunden Film ist.
Das soll natürlich keine Kritik Deiner Aufnahmen sein, denn es ist ja kein Aktion -Film .
Fische sind eben gemächliche Tiere und schlagen keinen Kaboltz oder so etwas in der Art.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Roland O. (15. März 2015)

Hallo Ron,

danke für Tips - ich sehe das ganz entspannt und bin auch froh über Ratschläge. Verbessern kann man sich ja bekannterweise immer, die Frage ist oft ob man überhaupt die Möglichkeit dazu hat. 
Beim obigen Film wäre es vermutlich möglich gewesen, vom Inhalt mehr rauszuholen - da sich Christian Wild wirklich lange für uns Zeit genommen hat. 
Darauf war ich aber auch nicht vorbereitet - ich weiß nicht ob du als Privatmann schon mal versucht hast, bei Händlern zu filmen. 
Sofern du überhaupt die Möglichkeit dazu bekommst, haben die wenigsten Zeit sich auf ein ausgiebiges Gespräch einzulassen - geschweige denn ein Interview zu geben. 
Ich bin lediglich Koihobbiest der ein paar Youtube Videos dreht. Ist eben etwas anderes, als wie wenn sich RTL, PRO7 oder ein regionales Fernsehen anmeldet.
Und ich will im Moment das Ganze auch noch auf einem Niveau betreiben, wo es ein Hobby ist - mit Nachvertonung ist das filmen schon ein Wahnsinns Aufwand, da reden wir von Faktor 5-10 gegenüber normaler Liveaufzeichnung, wenn ich da jetzt noch mehrere Videos zusammenspiele nimmt das Ganze Ausmaße an, für die ich im Moment keine Zeit habe.
Aber vielleicht wird mein Youtube Kanal ja mal richtig bekannt in der Koiszene, und ich werde sogar von Händlern zum filmen eingeladen - dann sieht das Ganze wieder anders aus. Nur bis dahin ist es ein weiter Weg, und ich denke nicht dass es dazu kommen wird.

lg
Roland


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. März 2015)

Ich finde es sehr gelungen. Joachim will mit einer "kleinen Videoschule" beginnen. Ich denke, das wird ein schönes Thema wo wir uns mit dem Aufpeppen unserer Videos austoben können.


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2015)

Ja, bin im Verzug aber noch dran.   Kamen wie immer andere Sachen zwischen (Serverarbeiten vom Sonntag zB.)
Das Thema kommt aber und ggf. eine extra Abteilung in der Fotoecke. 

Schönes Video, gute Musikwahl.


----------



## Roland O. (16. März 2015)

Danke euch allen für euer Feedback!


----------



## samorai (16. März 2015)

Ja, Roland! 
Das mit der Zeit kenne ich nur zur genüge und Feierabend sollte auch mal sein.
Die Filmerei ist immer Zeitraubend.
Ich habe 1996 damit angefangen mit 2 Videorecorder, ein kleines Mischpult zum ein- und ausblenden der Videos und Audios, alles war damals noch analog, oh Gott!
Um die Audios genau zu platzieren musste man sich die Zeit notieren, heute wird es nur noch eingesetzt und man zieht es dahin wo man es haben will.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Roland O. (11. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

letztens habe ich bei einem Bekannten einen Bogensiebfilter installiert. Wie bei vielen beginnt das Hobby ja ganz harmlos - ein paar Goldfische, etc. - und irgendwann kommen dann Koi in den Teich. Sowohl Teich als auch Filteranlage sind dann mit zunehmender Größe der Fische vollkommen überfordert. Übrig bleibt dann nur, eine Erweiterung der Teichfilteranlage oder ein vollständiger Tausch der Technik. Wir haben uns zur Erweiterung der Grobschmutzabscheidung entschieden, indem wir ein Bogensieb montiert haben.
Einen kurzen Videoclip habe ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gedreht!






lg
Roland


----------



## fischer (12. Apr. 2015)

wirklich toll gemacht


----------



## Roland O. (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

kurzes Update von Heute:





lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal ein kurzes Update zum Hochteich/Fischbecken. Der neue Kleinstvlieser läuft und erledigt bis jetzt seine Arbeit sehr gut - bin voll zufrieden!






lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
Sieht gut aus , würde aber kein Netz drüber machen sieht Schei...e aus find ich .
Ansonsten Top dein Zweit-Teich .....


----------



## Roland O. (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Michael,

ich verstehe was du meinst, ist aber wie so oft im Leben - jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten. Mache ich kein Netz habe ich tolle Optik, dafür das Risiko dass mir ein Koi raus springt. Vor allem beim Keschern ist das ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Risiko! Kommt ein Netz drauf, sieht es nicht mehr so toll aus, aber dafür sinkt das Risiko einen Koi zu verlieren!
Werde mal schauen, wie alles wird - das Netz entfernen ist die leichteste Übung!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Apr. 2015)

Hi Roland
Dann mal 2 Fragen ,
Wie sieht es aus wenn du ein schwarzes Netz ( Vogelschutznetz ) kurz über die Wasseroberfläche machst ?
So bleibt das Bauwerk ( optisch) verschont !
Hast du das Problem ( schiefes Aufwickeln ) beim Endlosbandfilter gelöst ?


----------



## Roland O. (18. Apr. 2015)

@Andre,

zu Punkt 1 - ist eine gute Idee  Mal schauen ob ich das hinbekomme, Möglichkeiten dafür bestünden, möchte die Abdeckung mit Netz so machen, dass ich da eventuell auch noch Doppelstegplatten einlegen kann für die Übergangszeit. So könnte ich Fahrstuhltemperaturen abfangen, oder das Becken einfach wesentlich länger im Jahr nützen (vielleicht sogar ganzjährig)!

zu Punkt 2 - im Moment schaut es gut aus, will mich da aber noch nicht zu früh freuen. Das wichtigste bei allen Bauten mit Rollen ist die 100%ige Flucht aller Walzen im rechten Winkel - soviel habe ich bis jetzt schon mal raus gefunden. Und da reichen kleinste Abweichungen, dass ein Vlies/Sieb/etc. verläuft! Abhilfe bei Verlaufproblemen können bombierte Walzen/Rollen bieten.

lg
Roland


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Apr. 2015)

Da ich ja die Update's 1+2 angesehen hab 
und dein EBF mit "Abweichungen"  bauen möchte , hätte ich die gleichen Probleme !
Ich hab auch gedacht , das es an dem Parallellauf der Rollen liegt !
Aber was sind ?


Roland O. schrieb:


> Abhilfe bei Verlaufproblemen können kombinierte Walzen/Rollen bieten.


----------



## Roland O. (18. Apr. 2015)

Andre,

ein bombierte Walze/Rolle ist z.B. in der Mitte etwas dicker als an den Rändern!
Wenn du hier auf dieser Seite etwas nach unten scrollst, siehst du Anhand einer Zeichnung sehr gut was gemeint ist:
http://www.mhaeberl.de/KAT/32Kalander.htm

Ist die Rolle in der Mitte dicker, wird das Sieb z.B. in versuchen in der Mitte zu bleiben. Funktioniert ja nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad, löst aber manchmal Probleme!. Würdest du die linke und rechte Seite einer Rolle vom Durchmesser größer machen, wäre das Sieb/Vlies bestrebt in die Mitte zu laufen! Je nach Stabilität des Gewebes/Bandes kann das auch helfen. Ich erinnere mich, dass z.B. Highfil bei einem der ersten EBF dies so gemacht hat, die verwenden aber auch ein Edelstahlsieb!

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter! 
Eine tolle Sache ist eine Walze, die du auf einer Seite verstellen kannst - eine sogenannte Regulierwalze. Damit kannst du den Sieb/Vlieslauf regeln - MERKE: das Sieb läuft immer im rechten Winkel zur Walze weiter!

Wenn du dazu genauere Infos brauchst, dann mach ich mal ein Video dazu!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern hatte ich nach wirklich langer Zeit wieder mal Filterstillstand!
Die Ursache war eigentlich lächerlich aber dennoch sehr ärgerlich - aber schaut Euch mein kurzes Video am Besten selbst an:






lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute möchte ich euch ein kurzes Video zum Thema "Standrohre" vorstellen. Für alle die ihren Teich neu bauen, vielleicht eine Alternative zu Zugschiebern. Kugelhähne sind nochmal eine andere Liga, da gibt es eigentlich keine Alternativen dafür - aber die haben leider ihren Preis!






lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Klar das bei den Zugschiebern nicht immer alles so Dicht ist wie es sein Sollte . Hab nur einer an meinem Teich und das Teil geht extrem Schwer nach nur einem Jahr .
Aber ich bezweifle deine Technic mit den Flanschen und den Standrohren ob die zu110 % Dicht ist wenn du da nur ein rohr i den Flansch steckst .
100 % wirste nur erreichen wenn du ein Kurzes Stück KG Rohr in den Flansch einklebst mit einer Muffe dran und da dann dein Standrohr einsteckst . Nachteil natürlich du bekommst die Pumpenkammer nie ganz Leer um die höhe des eingeklebten Stück Rohr's .

Ansonsten Coole Technic .........


----------



## Roland O. (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo Michael,

es gibt da verschiedene Überlegungen, warum ich persönlich mehr Freund von Standrohren bin. Einen hast du schon erwähnt, viele Zugschieber machen nach ein paar Monaten/Jahren nicht mehr das, wofür sie gedacht sind. Warum sollte ich also viel Geld ausgeben, wenn es einfacher und günstiger geht?
Besonders ärgerlich ist es, wenn das Schiebergehäuse undicht wird, dann hat man in der Filterkammer immer eine Sauerei!
Eine zweite Überlegung von mir ist - dass ein guter Koiteich sowieso nicht 100% dicht ist. Etwas Leckwasser schadet nie, das zwingt einem nämlich dazu regelmäßig Wasserwechsel zu machen. Sicher mache ich einen Großteil allein schon durch die Spülung von EBF oder TF, aber wichtig ist einfach das ganze Jahr hindurch regelmäßig dem Teich Frischwasser zuzuführen. Wenn ich jetzt ein Standrohr habe, bei dem täglich vielleicht maximal 10-20 Liter Wasser versickern, dann ist das nicht viel - aber ich muss trotzdem jedes Monat meinen Teich wieder etwas auffüllen. Ist sozusagen eine Erinnerung, dass ich das Frischwasser nicht vergesse.
Ein Standrohr dass man mehrere Tage/Wochen nicht betätigt wird auch 100% dicht, das darfst du mir glauben. Viele Kleinstteilchen setzen sich in der Ritze fest, und dichten diese ab. Trootzdem ist es kein Problem, nach Monaten solch ein Standrohr aus der Führung zu ziehen. 

lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Bei der Idee der Standrohre bin ich voll und ganz bei dir , ist ne Prima Lösung .
Hätte die Technic aber schon vor 1 Jahr wissen sollen , hätt ich auf alle Fälle auch gemacht . Nachträglich kann ich das Vergessen bei mir . Hab aber zum Glück nur einen Zugschieber . Bei meinem 2 Zulauf hab ich gerade ein Stück KG reingeklebt , wenns da nötig wird steck ich da gerade ein Deckel drauf und gut ist .


----------



## Roland O. (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

es gibt wieder mal was Neues vom Koiteich! Was mich die längste Zeit schon genervt hat, ist die Tatsache dass der Skimmer nichtgefressenes Futter abskimmt, und das bereits nach sehr kurzer Zeit bei der Fütterung. Um dies in Zukunft zu verhindern, habe ich mir folgendes gebastelt:






lg
Roland


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Roland,

einfach & effektiv 

deine Idee mit den Standrohren ist auch ned ohne


----------



## Michael H (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Cool und Einfach die Idee , Perfekt .......

Fütter'st du bei den Großen Kerlchen nur 3 mm Futter ..?


----------



## Roland O. (30. Mai 2015)

Ich habe nur 6mm Schwimmfutter und 4mm Sinkfutter!

Danke fürs Lob


----------



## krallowa (1. Juni 2015)

Sicher eine tolle Idee.
ABER
Welche Funktion hat denn dann der Skimmer, wenn er nicht mehr skimmen kann?
Ich stell meinen dann einfach zur Fütterung ab und die 2. Pumpe arbeitet im tieferen Bereich.
Bei Sinkfutter genau umgekehrt, unten aus und Skimmer ein.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Sicher eine tolle Idee.
> ABER
> Welche Funktion hat denn dann der Skimmer, wenn er nicht mehr skimmen kann?
> Ich stell meinen dann einfach zur Fütterung ab und die 2. Pumpe arbeitet im tieferen Bereich.
> ...


Welche Funktion hat das füttern, wenn nicht die Fische sondern der Skimmer das futter vertilgt?


krallowa schrieb:


> Ich stell meinen dann einfach zur Fütterung ab und die 2. Pumpe arbeitet im tieferen Bereich.
> Bei Sinkfutter genau umgekehrt, unten aus und Skimmer ein.



Bei manch einem ist es leichter, schnell mal auf ein Knöpfchen zu drücken, als den Filterkeller zu öffnen, Skimmer- Schieber oder BA- Schieber schließen,wieder raus füttern, wenn alles wech, wieder runter Sciheber auf .......... usw und das dann 4 -5 mal am Tag

LG René
PS manch einer zieht auch kurz mal den Skimmer- Aufsatz runter und packt einen Ball drauf 
PS PS das sollte man aber nicht unbedingt bei richtigen Pumpen machen, die könnten trocken laufen und dann gehimmelt sein, beim LH kein Problem


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Roland,
gute Ideen, schön dokumentiert - das wird bestimmt vielen hier weiterhelfen !
Ich will zum Thema Standrohr noch ein kleines Bildchen nachschieben:
  .
Das ist mein BA aus der "Badewanne". Auf diese Weise kann man mit Standrohren auch von der Teichseite aus arbeiten. Bei senkrecht verbauten Flanschen geht das über ein Winkelstück auf dem senkrechten Rohr. Ich erwähne das nur, weil ich es auch schon bei Arbeiten an meiner Filteranlage schon genutzt habe . 100%ig dicht sind die Verbindungen nicht, aber die Leckrate ist akzeptabel.


----------



## Roland O. (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

in diesem Video lasse ich Euch bei einer Wundbehandlung mal über die Schulter schauen. Ich bin kein Profi, von daher sicher nicht alles perfekt ausgeführt oder perfekt erklärt - aber bislang zu 99% erfolgreich (bei Wundbehandlungen), und das zählt für mich.






Ich hoffe, dass für so manchem zumindest etwas brauchbares dabei ist!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

etwas spät, aber dann doch noch vor dem offiziellen Sommerbeginn  big_rofl1





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f8VhRbfF04_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

war heute am Teich meines Bekannten, und habe dort wieder ein kleines Update zur Installation von einem Bogensiebfilter gedreht. Aber seht selbst:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjbZCRcXH78_


lg
Roland


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo Roland.

Ich habe mir gestern mal wieder ein-zwei Doku's angesehen.  Bin immer wieder begeistert und dankbar für deine Arbeit.

Ich hätte an dieser Stelle mal eine kurze Frage: Video 13/1 & 13/2 (Endlosbandfilter-Eigenbau) - Hier hast Du kurz einen Ausflug in die Gewebekunde gemacht. Das Gewebe, was Du verwendest, haben viele Andere vermutlich auch. Du sagtest, dass es eine rauhe und eine feine Seite hat. Im Falle der Trommler hast Du die feine Seite zur Trommelinnenseite = Schmutzwasser gemacht!? Für den EBF wolltest Du ursprünglich die grobe Seite zum Schmutzwasser machen, hast es dann aber wohl doch erst einmal anders herum eingebaut.

Hast Du dies nochmal geändert? Wie ist deine Erfahrung bezüglich der Seitenwahl in Richtung Schmutzwasser? Vor- und Nachteile? Gibt es ein falsch und richtig herum? 

Würde mich über eine Feedback freuen. Danke


----------



## Roland O. (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

falsch oder richtig kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich kann dir meine Erfahrungen schildern. Im Trommler wie du richtig schreibst, hatte ich immer die glatte/feine Siebseite zum Schmutzwasser gerichtet. Meine Überlegung damals war, das das Sieb ja wie ein Trichter aufgebaut ist - somit sollte alles was durch die feine Seite durchgeht auf der groben Seite wieder rauskommen. Ergo dachte ich, dass so das Sieb leichter zu reinigen sei! Beim Trommelfilter habe ich leider niemals versucht das Siebgewebe anders herum einzubauen, da dann mein EBF gebastelt wurde.

Seit Betrieb meines EBF habe ich jetzt das Sieb aber anders aufgebaut, also grobe/offene Seite zum Schmutzwasser und die feine Siebseite bei den Spüldüsen. Und ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich das Siebgewebe so nicht so schnell zusetzt und feiner gefiltert wird. Wäre ja auch logisch, da sich die "Trichter" mit Schmutz langsam zusezten, und dann beim Spülvorgang wieder freigespritzt werden. Das ist meine Erfahrung - empfehle daher auch jeden, die grobe Siebseite zum Schmutzwasser zu geben, die feine zu den Sprühdüsen!

lg
Roland


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Roland,
das ist eine interessante Meinung von Dir. In der "Filterbranche" wirst Du in der Regel mit genau der umgekehrten Meinung konfrontiert. Dort geht man allerdings von der Tatsache aus, das sich auch dem Filtertuch ein Filterkuchen aufbaut. Dieser baut einen Druckverlust auf, der nicht zusätzlich durch "Porenverstopfung" erhöht werden soll, daher wird zumeist der umgekehrte Aufbau empfohlen. 
Ich kann Deine Empfehlung nachvollziehen.


----------



## Roland O. (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einem gelungenen Teichstart, habe ich in den letzten Tagen vermehrtes scheuern und auch bei einigen Koi eine Hautveränderung festgestellt. Rein optisch gesehen, hätte ich sofort mal auf Costia getippt - Ursache könnten entweder der Stress durch die neuen Koi sein, oder was ich eher glaube - die Fahrstuhltemperaturen der letzten Wochen!

Also musste das Mikroskop ran - Hautabstrich machen:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rex6NN0f4FQ[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern dem Teich eine Kaliumpermanganat Desinfektion verpasst. Dazu habe ich ein 2-teiliges Video gedreht - im Teil 1 einmal die Medikamentation mit KPM!

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01RAUakK6II[/youtube]_


Kaliumpermanganat deshalb, weil ich es a) noch zu Hause hatte, b) weil es gegen __ Parasiten und vor allem auch gegen Costia wirkt, und c) weil man es schnell/leicht neutralisieren kann, was bei den momentanen Temperaturen nicht gerade von Nachteil ist, sollten Probleme auftreten!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (5. Juli 2015)

Hier Teil 2 vom Video:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZAKvjLUQOs[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier ein kurzes Video 2 Tagen nach der KPM-Behandlung:

[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IjfVi91vgc[/youtube]_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach längerer Pause melde ich mich mal wieder zurück. Habe mit meiner Familie ein paar Tage Urlaub gemacht, und das Thema Koi ziemlich auf Eis gelegt (ganz geht nicht  )

Heute gibt es daher nur ein kurzes Update vom aktuellen Stand am Teich:
[youtube]



_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-_neq9eoi4[/youtube]_


In den nächsten Tagen werden dann wieder weitere Videos folgen. Im Moment überlege ich gerade, wie ich am Besten die Babykoi selektiere!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es ein etwas allgemein gehaltenes Video zum Thema Zugschieber - Aufbau, Funktionsweise, Tips:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-3JvCy6SAo_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (9. Aug. 2015)

Neuteichsyndrom???






lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein paar wenige Eindrücke der KOI-EXPO in Villingen-Schwenningen:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjeqreVIiSI_


Wie auch im Video erwähnt, habe ich heute einen Großteil meines Filmmaterials geschrottet  
Könnte mich in den A...wertesten beißen!

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2015)

nicht ärgern, es gibt schlimmeres 
War aber wirklich ein recht kleiner Familiärer Besucheransturm, oder täuscht das auf dem Video?

LG René


----------



## Roland O. (31. Aug. 2015)

Richtig, es gibt schlimmeres - aber es ist eben ärgerlich. Hatte ein paar schöne Videosequenzen zur neuen Flow Friend Pro Pumpe die auf der EXPO ausgestellt war, und natürlich unzählige Videos von den ausgestellten Fischen!
Zum Besucherandrang - am Sonntag war es sehr überschaubar. Dafür hatte man die Möglichkeit sich mit den Ausstellern/Händlern auch mal ein paar Minuten in Ruhe zu unterhalten!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (4. Sep. 2015)

Kurzes Update von unserem Teich:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulMfH2foeDo_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo @All,

dieses mal gibt es wieder ein kurzes Video von einem Händlerbesuch - Koihaus Salzburg:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qckkDwRuGrI_


Viel Spaß beim Schauen
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (24. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es ein Video das vor allem Hundefreunde gefallen wird! Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDRuB0_CkQQ_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (22. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es ein kurzes Video von meiner aktuellen Teichabdeckung!
Der Winter naht ja mit großen Schritten, also muss man versuchen das Auskühlen des Teiches 
so gut es geht zu verhindern!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-fFTrqMucE_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (2. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute gibt es ein Video zur aktuellen Jahreszeit. Einfach mal 4min zurücklehnen und die Eindrücke wirken lassen und genießen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWJCtiFeE1g_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Roland!
Eigentlich mußt Du es doch am meissten genossen haben!  ..... *keine Auto's!!!!
*
Gruß Ron!


----------



## Roland O. (3. Nov. 2015)

Die Aufnahmen stammen unmittelbar in meiner Umgebung - 5min Fußmarsch auf den Hügel hoch! 
Aber es stimmt - es reicht um den Autolärm einfach zu verdrängen! Und ich habe es auch wirklich genossen - war mit meinen beiden Töchtern "Selfies" knipsen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (9. Nov. 2015)

Hier mal meine Doppelstegschwimmrahmen im Detail:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqxIa3G_8bc_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (24. Nov. 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwy3fB74-So_


lg
Roland


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2015)

Im Test rund 80 Euro und Überraschend gut von Lidl.


----------



## Petta (25. Nov. 2015)

Macht gute Bilder................

habe eben bei Li..online geschaut.............99,99 €




Sorry,habe gerade gesehen............ist ein ANDERER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roland O. (2. Dez. 2015)

Heut mal einen schönen Gruß aus der Unterwasserwelt 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iobpgjWGHVs_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2015)

" Itz cool man"
Ja das macht mal gute Laune zum trüben Alltaglike! 

Ron!


----------



## Petta (4. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,
ja, die Kamera macht schon tolle Bilder


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Dez. 2015)

Hier hat ein Motorradfahrer einige Herbstbilder eingestellt....sind auch ein paar Teiche bei. So wie das






Hier die Fotoserie
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ach, die Dronenfilme auf der zweiten Seite haben echt was.




_View: http://youtu.be/QlcNpSqDP5U_


*Ups*_,_ jetzt bin ich im Falschen Beitrag gelandet. Bitte verschieben in din mit den Herbstbildern


----------



## Roland O. (7. Dez. 2015)

Heute gibt es wieder mal ein Video zur 10 Tips - Serie!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7jBxsbCrLM_


lg
Roland


----------



## Teich4You (8. Dez. 2015)

Haha die Musik, wenn es unter Wasser geht! Nice!


----------

